
YouTube Becomes Popular Side Hustle for Hollywood Stars - adrian_mrd
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/youtube-becomes-popular-side-hustle-hollywood-stars-1246030
======
OedipusRex
Will Smith is all over YouTube now, he just did a show with the SlowMoGuys.
Can't help but feel like YouTube has turned into late night television.

~~~
downrightmike
Will smith is heavy on social media, but only in the last year or so, because
it allows him to pull in more customers to his shows and get more on the
backside of those shows. It just makes sense.

